# Drupal Manual Updates



## xarzu (Mar 14, 2008)

How do I perform manual updates of the drupal core?

Soounds frightening to me

http://www.arguemax.com/images/problems/Manual%20Update.JPG


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It's really not difficult. It just requires several steps.

https://www.drupal.org/node/1494290


----------

